# A few I finished before Christmas



## therichinc (Jan 6, 2015)

Here are a few orders that I finished for Christmas. Now that the busy season is over I can focus more on some nicer pieces that I have been putting aside. These are just the pics I have on my work computer, Lots more at the home computer. I think I did about 35 knives from November -December.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 6, 2015)

Very impressive work, Rich!
Clean and nice lines!
I make flint knives, but dream of shaping steel one-o-these days!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice. I really like the first and the last one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 6, 2015)

Rich, these are very cool. I really like the second sheath too, classy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 6, 2015)

Lovely knifes! And nice sheathes Hard to pick a favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 6, 2015)

Rich great looking knives. Your customers must have been extremely pleased with you work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

